# Orbital Drydock Updates



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Howdy Folks!!
Just wanted to let you all know we're still here & orders are shipping.
Also there are some new mask sets out, Bandai 1/72 ANH Tie & Tie Interceptor. I'm working on finishing up the entire Bandai 1/72 vehicles line very soon. Next up are the FO Ties, Tie striker, along with ANH & TFA X-wings. Shortly after will be the Revel master series 1/48 Tie, 1/48 X-wing, & 1/72 Falcon.
These new sets are all on kabuki yellow mask & are not only canopy sets. Yet full canopy, panel & decal replacement sets!!! I've also re-released some of the camo sets on kabuki & working on a kabuki re-release of the 1/1000 Refit & Reliant.

Also everything is on sale right now!

THANKS

ORBITAL DRYDOCK
https://orbitaldrydock.com/


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> Howdy Folks!!
> Just wanted to let you all know we're still here & orders are shipping.
> Also there are some new mask sets out, Bandai 1/72 ANH Tie & Tie Interceptor. I'm working on finishing up the entire Bandai 1/72 vehicles line very soon. Next up are the FO Ties, Tie striker, along with ANH & TFA X-wings. Shortly after will be the Revel master series 1/48 Tie, 1/48 X-wing, & 1/72 Falcon.
> These new sets are all on kabuki yellow mask & are not only canopy sets. Yet full canopy, panel & decal replacement sets!!! I've also re-released some of the camo sets on kabuki & working on a kabuki re-release of the 1/1000 Refit & Reliant.
> ...


Awesome, Brett. Great stuff! Just ordered a set of 1/72 Standard TIE masks.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Just got my TIE masks. Thanks!


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Daniel_B said:


> Just got my TIE masks. Thanks!


No prob Daniel! Thank you, you've always been a great supporter!

Also folks everything on the website is on sale until the end of may. I won't restock sold out items until after the sale & then they'll be at retail price. SO.... Get the good stuff while it's cheap!!
https://orbitaldrydock.com/


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I placed an order for a set of 1/350 TOS Enterprise paint masks on May 8. They never arrived, and according to the USPS tracking number I was given they never shipped. I've made REPEATED efforts to contact the seller, but have received no reply.

I've ordered from Orbital Drydock before, and would like to be able to do so again in the future. The masks are swell, but I do not appreciate being stonewalled by those I do business with. If there's a delay, fine, no worries, no rush. Just drop me a line and let me know you need more time. I'm a reasonably patient and undemanding customer. But a failure to deliver combined with complete radio silence after nearly a month? WTF?


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Carson Dyle said:


> I placed an order for a set of 1/350 TOS Enterprise paint masks on May 8. They never arrived, and according to the USPS tracking number I was given they never shipped. I've made REPEATED efforts to contact the seller, but have received no reply.
> 
> I've ordered from Orbital Drydock before, and would like to be able to do so again in the future. The masks are swell, but I do not appreciate being stonewalled by those I do business with. If there's a delay, fine, no worries, no rush. Just drop me a line and let me know you need more time. I'm a reasonably patient and undemanding customer. But a failure to deliver combined with complete radio silence after nearly a month? WTF?


It's a shame he is so bad at communicating with his customers,since he has great products.
He prints the label when he receives payment,so that causes him grief.
People think Ok it's about to ship when in fact it might not ship for a while,depending on how busy he is.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

jimkirk said:


> It's a shame he is so bad at communicating with his customers,since he has great products.
> He prints the label when he receives payment,so that causes him grief.
> People think Ok it's about to ship when in fact it might not ship for a while,depending on how busy he is.


That's my thought as well. The shipping label is probably done automatically which sends the buyer a notification. However, Brett might not have product ready to go until a few weeks later, which causes headaches. 

At this point I really don't see the point of complaining that Brett doesn't respond to emails. He's made it clear he has no desire to respond to customers complaining most of the time. Probably not how I'd handle it, but he's gonna do what he's gonna do and it's just something you'll have to live with if you want to do business with him. When I order something from him, I order it and expect to get it in 6-8 weeks at the latest. Sometimes I get them within 2 weeks. 

The point is, I just order and forget about it, knowing it will eventually show up and be an awesome product. I've ordered 5-6 times from him now, never been stood up. I always get my order. Sometimes it takes quite a while, sometimes it's fast, but in the end it's always top notch.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Daniel_B said:


> At this point I really don't see the point of complaining that Brett doesn't respond to emails. He's made it clear he has no desire to respond to customers complaining most of the time.


My apologies. I should be ashamed for having failed to properly familiarize myself with the special protocols to be used when dealing with Brett. I guess I'm spoiled by the many years I've spent dealing with ordinary vendors -- you know, the ones who stoop to communicating with the occasional customer when an ordered item fails to arrive as promised. I only hope Brett will be able to find it in his heart to forgive me.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Daniel_B said:


> That's my thought as well. The shipping label is probably done automatically which sends the buyer a notification. However, Brett might not have product ready to go until a few weeks later, which causes headaches.
> 
> At this point I really don't see the point of complaining that Brett doesn't respond to emails. He's made it clear he has no desire to respond to customers complaining most of the time. Probably not how I'd handle it, but he's gonna do what he's gonna do and it's just something you'll have to live with if you want to do business with him. When I order something from him, I order it and expect to get it in 6-8 weeks at the latest. Sometimes I get them within 2 weeks.
> 
> The point is, I just order and forget about it, knowing it will eventually show up and be an awesome product. I've ordered 5-6 times from him now, never been stood up. I always get my order. Sometimes it takes quite a while, sometimes it's fast, but in the end it's always top notch.


Those are somethings I didn't know when I ordered from him.
At the time he had in stock items ship in 2 days on his site. The masks I ordered were supposed to be in stock.
That combined with receiving tracking info I was curious where my stuff was at almost 2 weeks.
Had I known his history I would have waited a least a month before getting worried.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, when I placed my order I thought I was dealing with someone who valued my patronage. Now I know better. 

The thing is, Brett's habit of forwarding misleading shipping information, combined with his unwillingness to communicate with his understandably perplexed customers, betrays an unfortunate contempt for those he's doing business with. Call me old-fashioned, but I generally try to avoid doing business with those who hold me in contempt. (-:

Ah well, lesson learned. Happy modeling, everybody.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This has come up before and Brett has always made good on the orders- just not as quickly as some would wish. Communication remains an issue, but I would still order from him regardless. 

I typically never order anything from a GKr or vendor that I need any time soon, when the order does come in I put it into the kit box to await it's turn in the build queue.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> I typically never order anything from a GKr or vendor that I need any time soon


Nor do I. A speedy delivery is not something I was demanding or expecting. 

I do a fair amount of business with all manner of GK aftermerketeers. Most of them are a pleasure to deal with. In my experience, guys like Brett are the exception. I've been purchasing items online since 1999. This marks the FIRST and ONLY time I have ever had to request a refund from the host website -- and I'm hardly the only one to have experienced difficulties with this particular seller.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Carson Dyle said:


> Nor do I. A speedy delivery is not something I was demanding or expecting.
> 
> I do a fair amount of business with all manner of GK aftermerketeers. Most of them are a pleasure to deal with. In my experience, guys like Brett are the exception. I've been purchasing items online since 1999. This marks the FIRST and ONLY time I have ever had to request a refund from the host website -- and I'm hardly the only one to have experienced difficulties with this particular seller.


This is why I don't even open emails anymore.

"Suck a dick you stupid motherf*&ker with your fake PTSD crying like a little bitch looking for sympathy just an excuse to not fulfill your obligations you suck your service sucks and plenty of people know it so f*&k off loser go kill yourself if you're depressed."

This was posted to my facebook & youtube accounts as well as email to 3 different addresses. I'm not really sorry anymore for my lack of communication after this type & amount of trolling. Also this was over a $24 order which was refunded before the posts were made.

Carson, In your 1/350 TOS build you talk about using my "excellent masks". Then come to my thread & do this????? You've said your PSA about how unhappy you are with getting your order, then continue to be rude & dismissive to those who are being supportive.

Any long timers here noticed I haven't posted any builds in about 2yrs??? Why? This is why. Any thread I start about anything gets hijacked. That pushed me to the point of not being able to even enjoy building models anymore.

I started this business to help people create their dreams. What it's done for me is taken away all of the joy I had in building.

Just for the record. I am the exception to those who don't ship, or refund. EVERY SINGLE PERSON HAS RECEIVED EITHER A REFUND, OR THEIR ORDER!!!! Don't compare me with people who take others money & don't provide a product or refund.


----------



## orbital drydock (Apr 23, 2013)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, when I placed my order I thought I was dealing with someone who valued my patronage. Now I know better.
> 
> The thing is, Brett's habit of forwarding misleading shipping information, combined with his unwillingness to communicate with his understandably perplexed customers, betrays an unfortunate contempt for those he's doing business with. Call me old-fashioned, but I generally try to avoid doing business with those who hold me in contempt. (-:
> 
> Ah well, lesson learned. Happy modeling, everybody.


That's a pretty ad hominem statement. You are telling me how I feel, what I think, or believe. When you say holding someone in contempt. I feel that's more what you are doing here to me.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

orbital drydock said:


> This is why I don't even open emails anymore.
> 
> "Suck a dick you stupid motherf*&ker with your fake PTSD crying like a little bitch looking for sympathy just an excuse to not fulfill your obligations you suck your service sucks and plenty of people know it so f*&k off loser go kill yourself if you're depressed."



That's pretty damn rough. People take this hobby much too seriously. Easy to anger. It's a shame because they ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

orbital drydock said:


> This is why I don't even open emails anymore.


While that is a truly disgusting and alarming email, it’s hardly an excuse for your poor communications skills. Not everyone who emails you is a psychopath. Some of us just want to know where our stuff is. In my case, a simple “Your order will ship when I get to it” would have sufficed. I don’t believe that’s too much to ask.



orbital drydock said:


> Carson, In your 1/350 TOS build you talk about using my "excellent masks". Then come to my thread & do this?????


Your masks are excellent. That’s why I paid, or tried to pay, for another set. As others have pointed out, you produce a quality product. The masks, rather obviously, are not the problem. 

And I never would have voiced my concerns on this thread had you simply replied to one of my many attempts to reach you via other channels. Having received a shipping notice from you weeks prior I thought the masks might have gotten lost in the post. Or been sent to the wrong address. Or been stolen out of my mailbox. Honestly, I didn’t know what to think. That’s why I attempted, in vain, to contact you. A single-sentence reply from you, and none of this would have been necessary. 



orbital drydock said:


> You've said your PSA about how unhappy you are with getting your order, then continue to be rude & dismissive to those who are being supportive..


I have no idea what that means.



orbital drydock said:


> Any long timers here noticed I haven't posted any builds in about 2yrs??? Why? This is why. Any thread I start about anything gets hijacked. That pushed me to the point of not being able to even enjoy building models anymore
> 
> I started this business to help people create their dreams. What it's done for me is taken away all of the joy I had in building.


Forgive me for saying so, but has it occurred to you that some of your difficulties might be self-inflicted? You appear to have some sort of persecution complex, but this is NOT personal. I get ZERO pleasure or satisfaction from this type of exchange (come to think of it, I can’t recall ever having had this type of exchange). Believe it or not, I have better things to do than trouble you with my emails and posts. My objective was to simply locate the stuff I paid for after it failed to arrive as promised.






orbital drydock said:


> Don't compare me with people who take others money & don't provide a product or refund.


I won’t. I didn’t. 



orbital drydock said:


> That's a pretty ad hominem statement. You are telling me how I feel, what I think, or believe. When you say holding someone in contempt. I feel that's more what you are doing here to me.


By your own admission you can’t be bothered to open your emails. And yet you continue to forward misleading shipping notices. It’s like you’re setting your customers up to wonder what happened to the order they should have received, then playing the victim when they express their bewilderment or dissatisfaction. 

I honestly have nothing against you personally, and I do believe you offer quality products. But there’s a serious learning curve involved in dealing with you, and I for one can’t fathom why you continue to put both yourself and your customers in such an odd position.

For what it’s worth, my money has been refunded by EeeeBay, and you won’t be hearing from me again. I think it’s a shame your aftermarket experiences have interfered with your enjoyment of the hobby, and sincerely hope you can somehow regain some of that joy moving forward.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

This needs to be taken to private emails and not fought out here on HobbyTalk.


----------

